# A small mixed haul.. (Chanel, Dior, YSL, MAC & Too Faced)



## TheClara (Mar 30, 2011)

I got some random things from different brands..

  	From* YSL *I got one more* Rouge Volupté* lipstick in *No.8*. The pencil is* Borderline Anti-Feathering *lip pencil from *Too Faced* and the liner is *Hi-Def Cyan Chromaline *eyeliner from *MAC.*




  	I also bought the* Chanel Vitalumière Aqua *foundation. I absolutely adore Chanel foundations, and wanted to try this one out as well. Got it in the color B10.
  	The lipstick is* Rouge Dior 028 Mazette.*


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 30, 2011)

Very pretty! I especially love those 2 lipsticks!  Hmmm....!!!


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 30, 2011)

The dior lipstick looks gorgeous!


----------



## TheClara (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanx girls! Lipsticks are my passion hehe.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

awesome haul! i have the chanel foundation and love it! also the dior lippie is a stunning shade!


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Apr 3, 2011)

great haul, enjoy


----------



## fevers (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm dying to get my ands on the new Chanel foundation... hope you enjoy it!


----------



## nunu (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice haul!


----------



## CakeRabbit (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice! How do you like the Chanel foundation? I think that's my color, too.


----------



## TheClara (Apr 14, 2011)

CakeRabbit said:


> Nice! How do you like the Chanel foundation? I think that's my color, too.


 
	Thanx =) So far I do love the texture and the feel of the foundation. The coverage however is a bit too light for me I think. I'll be writing a review on my blog shortly, so check that out.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 15, 2011)

ooh how fun! i love the ysl lippie you got!

  	does the lip pencil from Too Faced work well?


----------



## TheClara (Apr 15, 2011)

BeckyBenett said:


> ooh how fun! i love the ysl lippie you got!
> 
> does the lip pencil from Too Faced work well?


 
	Thanx! Yes, I think it does work rather well. I don't really have that many vertical lines in my lips, but still I thik it helped with the once I have. It also just gives a smooth texture to the lips and makes any lipstick look nicer I think.


----------

